# Something doesn't look right with my chameleon fish (Badis badis)...



## Cornelius1208 (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought a chameleon fish (Badis badis) a while back and lately it hasn't been looking %100. It's always had a small injury below it's lower lip that I believe is from lip locking with the other males it was housed with at the fish store, but now it seems he is getting minor knicks and wounds here and there over time. It started off a while go when it looked like he had lost a scale on his side, but that has slowly healed up. Now it looks like that at the base of the back of his dorsal fin he was hurt and there's also a similar looking "wound" at the base of his caudal fin on the one side. Even more recently, I've noticed the one side of his lip looks almost bloody, and I just realized a few minutes ago that when viewed from above, you can see his scales are not lying flat against his body. I figured it was time to take immediate action and seek help on the forum.
So what can it be? A fungus? Possibly parasites? Are there any species specific diseases I should be worried about? I have no real aggressive fish in my tank whatsoever (you can see my stocking list in my signature) so I'm pretty sure it's not that. I have no plastic plants in my tank and nothing really has a sharp edge either. I should also mention that his behavior has not seemed odd at all either; he still swims around gleefully and is eating regularly and frequently. I seriously cannot think of anything it could be, but if there is a problem I want to fix it before it is too late! Members of TFH, please help me!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cornelius1208 said:


> I bought a chameleon fish (Badis badis) a while back and lately it hasn't been looking %100. It's always had a small injury below it's lower lip that I believe is from lip locking with the other males it was housed with at the fish store, but now it seems he is getting minor knicks and wounds here and there over time. It started off a while go when it looked like he had lost a scale on his side, but that has slowly healed up. Now it looks like that at the base of the back of his dorsal fin he was hurt and there's also a similar looking "wound" at the base of his caudal fin on the one side. Even more recently, I've noticed the one side of his lip looks almost bloody, and I just realized a few minutes ago that when viewed from above, you can see his scales are not lying flat against his body. I figured it was time to take immediate action and seek help on the forum.
> So what can it be? A fungus? Possibly parasites? Are there any species specific diseases I should be worried about? I have no real aggressive fish in my tank whatsoever (you can see my stocking list in my signature) so I'm pretty sure it's not that. I have no plastic plants in my tank and nothing really has a sharp edge either. I should also mention that his behavior has not seemed odd at all either; he still swims around gleefully and is eating regularly and frequently. I seriously cannot think of anything it could be, but if there is a problem I want to fix it before it is too late! Members of TFH, please help me!


 
How large are the eel and dojo loach? both are reported to sometimes scuffle with ,or eat smaller fish (eel) and they also compete for same foods as the badis badis who is reported to be rather shy, slow,deliberate feeder.
What are water parameter's? How often and how large are water changes? 
I might move the fish to small hospital tank and treat with antibiotic and twice weekly water change with med dose after each water change.
Would not use carbon in hospital tank.
I am only guessing but problems could be water quality issue and or damage by other fish. Badis Badis is a tiny fish that will not last long with the eel .


----------



## Cornelius1208 (Aug 10, 2010)

1077 said:


> How large are the eel and dojo loach? both are reported to sometimes scuffle with ,or eat smaller fish (eel) and they also compete for same foods as the badis badis who is reported to be rather shy, slow,deliberate feeder.
> What are water parameter's? How often and how large are water changes?
> I might move the fish to small hospital tank and treat with antibiotic and twice weekly water change with med dose after each water change.
> Would not use carbon in hospital tank.
> I am only guessing but problems could be water quality issue and or damage by other fish. Badis Badis is a tiny fish that will not last long with the eel .


The eel is rather small and is quite honestly more shy than the Badis badis is. The eel only comes out during feeding when I put bloodworms in the tank, and there is never any competition for them as the Badis usually gets his worms before they fall to the ground in the eel's territory. Same thing goes for the loaches, except they are a little larger.
My water is usually rather stable, and it was about two weeks ago when I tested it, but I will get it tested today to make sure everything is in order. I usually do roughly a 25% water change a week, and I do not use carbon in my filters as it is.
I want to move him to a hospital tank, but I have platy fry in my hospital tank now, so I will move him as soon as I find a home for them.

I'll keep this thread updated with further symptoms and my water parameters once I get them tested.


----------



## Cornelius1208 (Aug 10, 2010)

I got my water tested, and everything is in the stable range. My water did come out very hard, and the pH was a little bit alkaline, but I don't think they would be the reason for my chameleon fish's injuries. His behavior still hasn't changed; he is still very social and is eating well. I did a larger than normal water change yesterday so his water should be very clean. My friend also purchased a _Badis badis_ at the same store I got mine at, and his is starting to develop little wounds as well. His water is soft and his pH is slightly in the acidic range; the total opposite of my water parameters. The only thing I can think of is parasites, but I'm still unsure. I seriously cannot figure out what's wrong, if anyone has any information please share!


----------

